# meine Stockrosen



## allegra (24. Mai 2010)

Seit Jahren fahre ich mit großen Augen durch einen Vorort von Göttingen. Da an den Zäumen der alten Gärten standen __ Stockrosen in allen möglichen Farben.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir davon Samen abgenommen lala1 Samenraub) und davon sehr kräftige Pflanzen gezogen.
Die wachsen an der neuen teichterasse und sind jetzt schon 70cm hoch.
Aber nachdem sie  erst ein paar Raupen recht gut geschmeckt haben kopfkratz wessen Wirtspflanze ist denn das?) , bekommen nun viele Blätter diese Rostfecken.
 

Ich weiß, dass da nicht viel zu machen ist. Ich habe sie halt gut mit Stickstoffdünger versorgt und werde die Erde auch noch weiter verbessern. Aber an sich scheinen die sich da wohl zu fühlen.
[  
´Man sieht auch, dass eine Staude keinen Rost hat.
Hat hier jemand einen Tipp, wie ich damit umgehen kann?
Muss ich sie nach der Blüte abschneiden?

Werden die jedes Jahr neu gezogen?

Grüße sendet
 Erdmuthe


----------



## Calla (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: meine  Stockrosen*

Hallo Erdmuthe, 
ich glaube bei dem Stockrosen Rost kann man nichts machen, denn so viel ich weiß ist das ein Pilz, der schon im Boden ist. Ich habe das gleiche Problem und mir hat mal jemand empfohlen, die ersten Blätter nach dem Austrieb zu entfernen. Hab ich gemacht, ...... gebracht hat es nichts.  Meine Stockrosen kommen übrigens  jedes Jahr, obwohl ich sie noch nie gedüngt habe und sie sähen sich auch kräftig von alleine aus.
Liebe Grüße 
Martina


----------



## allegra (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: meine  Stockrosen*

Hallo Martina,
danke für Deine Antwort. So werde ich es auch machen - gelassen nehmen, was kommt. 
Es sind halt wunderschöne Pflanzen! Ich habe große Freude daran!
LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## Dodi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: meine  Stockrosen*

Hallo Erdmuthe,

Stockrosen sind zweijährig. Sie blühen erst im zweiten Jahr.
Danach säen sie sich i.d.R. eigentlich selbst aus. Wenn's zuviel wird, einfach etwas ausdünnen, damit sich die Pflanzen nicht gegenseitig behindern.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: meine  Stockrosen*

Soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe bekommen sie auch die Rostflecken wenn sie zu dicht stehen.
Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen dass man da irgendwas spritzen kann...
Ich selbst breche die alten Blättern mit extremen Rost aus und entsorge sie in der Tonne. So werde ich meist (ohne Chemie) Herr über die Lage.

[OT]Meine älteste __ Stockrose wird dieses Jahr 8 Jahre alt... Sind nicht unbedingt zweijährig, sie blühen erst ab dem zweiten Jahr, hatte bisher aber immer Glück und sie sind wieder ausgetrieben (und haben sich selbst ausgesäät) [/OT]


----------



## allegra (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: meine  Stockrosen*

Mal wieder das Thema STOCKROSEN:
schön sind sie gewachsen und versamt haben sie sich auch.
Aber in diesem (trockenen?) Frühjahr fand sich ein neues Problem.

Die Blätter werden von kleinen Käfern/ Flöhen druchlöchert:
ich hab sie gefunden im WWW: __ Malven-Erdflöhe.

Bald sind keine Blätter mehr da... und das möchte ich nicht.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich es den Viechern etwas ungemütlich machen könnte?


----------



## SusiS. (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: meine  Stockrosen*

Hallo,

Erdflöhe hatte ich zu den Zeiten mit einem Aufguss von Wermut (Pflanze) gegossen. Danach sind die meisten Erdflöhe ausgezogen. Meisten pflanze ich in meinen Beeten zwischen den Blumen, Knoblauch, weniger zum ernten, als zum alles mögliche abhalten. 

So wächst eine __ Stockrose im 2. Jahr. Letztes Jahr war diese Stockrose fast 4 Meter hoch und überragte fast den Schuppen ;-)


----------



## allegra (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: meine  Stockrosen*

Danke SusiS, ich werde das mal probieren.
Letztes Jahr waren meine auch superhoch. Dieses Jahr macht ihnen die lange Trockenheit zu schaffen.
In den vergangenen Tagen hat es hier viel geregnet und siehe da: die Erdflöhe sind weniger geworden und die Pflanzen schön gewachsen.

LG
Erdmuthe


----------

